# Panasonic Toughbook CF-51



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

hey we are having lots of trouble with this thing, it has a 1.83ghz intel processor, and 1gb ram with a 60gb hdd
now my problem is, it keeps freezing completely, no key response, mouse respone nothing, and when i try to do a hard shut down, it beeps at me for like 10seconds before it shuts down. this happens within 10min of it being on (btw this is a company comp, cant download any of those awesome system diagnoses tools)


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

oh and i updated the Symantec Antivirus, nothing was found... not sure that means anything


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 29, 2006)

When this happens are you doing a lot of work on it?


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

not really, most of the time it is just sitting there doing nothing, it is completely random


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Ctrl, Alt, Del, Performance Tab, how many Processes are running? Any more than about 55 and you are really in danger zone!

Is Windows fully up to date as well?

Start the machine in Safe Mode, usually pushing F8 during boot up.

If the machine plays well in Safe Mode, then you probably need to disable so processes with MSCONFIG until you find the problem software.

JamesO


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Download SpeedFan here:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download337.html

Report back with the temperatures of your machine. This could be an overheating problem. Specifically, report back the temps when it freezes.

Also, can you hear a fan running in that machine?


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

like i said, i can not download any system tools onto it, it is a company comp, otherwise i would, and ill try that out jamesO, also ya, windows is fully up to date, my commo shop just reinstalled it about a week ago, did not fix the problem,


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, without being able to tell the specifics of the computer, we have very limited support options. You can easily install and uninstall the application when you're finished, but I understand your position.


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

lol its not that my unit doesnt want me to, it is the fact that that this computer is not connected to normal internet


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

_"Normal"_ Internet? Please elaborate!


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

lol, ok, this is an army computer, and it is hooked up to what we call SIPRnet.. it is basically like the internet, except it is Secret classified
so i can not connect to to normal internet... breach of security


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Whats the air temp in the area you used the computer? 

If it is 115 degree F, this will not be good!

Or are you a lucky one inside with A/C?

JamesO


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

ya, air temp is appx 85, and the computer sits on a slanted stand to give it better airflow under it, also is given a weekly compressed air shower (you know clean the dust out of it with compressed air, you would be amazed how much dust gets built up in 7days)


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Well it at least sounds like you are in a fairly cool situation.

Try the Safe Mode during boot up. You should?? be able to perform this without issue?? 

If you can bring up the Task Manager (Ctrl, Alt, Del) look at the CPU Usage, Processes and RAM Usage and report back with this info.

The only other thing that does come to mind might be static discharge due to the dry climate?? This is a real problem with Toshiba's, not sure if the Panasonic's are prone to this as well.

At least you have something better than dial up for a connection. I know a few folks over in your are that have only 15 minutes per day on machine with dial up!!

JamesO


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Ah, that explains it well. I'm well aware of SIPRnet, but should you not still have clear access to the Web? Based on my knowledge, SIPR is a rediculously encrypted tunnel along with other protocols for connection to **other** stuff. The use of a Toughbook is also warranted based on your situation. Well, couldn't you download it on another machine and then install it on there? If we know the temps, you have your problem right there...


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

ill ask if they will let me put it on there, problem is, i have to get the admin password.. and that is the hard part. ill see if i can get it and report back when i get an answer


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

SpeedFan shouldn't require an admin password because it isn't an MSI based install. It's one of those "install 2 files in a folder and run it" programs. If you do encounter problems, please come back! Good luck with this problem!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

As stated earlier:

Ctrl, Alt, Del, Performance Tab, how many Processes are running? Any more than about 55 and you are really in danger zone!

Start the machine in Safe Mode, usually pushing F8 during boot up.

If the machine plays well in Safe Mode, then you probably need to disable so processes with MSCONFIG until you find the problem software.

JamesO


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Yea, that would really stress the processor. Again, temps would see if it is overheating.


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

ok so it is only running 23 processes (however i just noticed my personal laptop is running 73 0.o) and it hasnt crashed in a while


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

23 processes means this machine has been stripped down quite a bit, for the application, I can probably see why.

I would work on your machine with 73 processes, it must be a real pig!

Dump Norton, McAfee and AOL, this will be about 20% of your processes, not sure what else you have loaded unless you have a lot of trashware?

Look at CPU usage on the control panel when the laptop is "idle", you should only see about 2% CPU usage unless a program is chasing its tail.

Again, see if you can boot the machine in Safe Mode with networking. You will not be able to run all applications, however, if the machine does not crash, then more than likely there is a software problem.

If the machine does not crash in Safe Mode, then you need to use MSCONFIG to determine which program is causing the crash.

JamesO


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

MsConfig would be a useful application in this situation. Can you list what processes are running on the 23 processes machine.


----------



## simon85 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Have you ever seen this?*

Hey,

I have had similar problem as you with my laptop. Anyway, I have the same symptoms but I have also been getting the following message on the blue screen of death:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL Fix on Win 2000/XP

Anyway, I did a quick search and this was the fix that others suggested. I have tried it and it seems to be making a difference. See below copied from http://reviews.cnet.com/5208-6127-0.html?forumID=9&threadID=49375&messageID=682831:


The problem may lie in your virtual memory settings (it was for me). To fix it (quoting http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;810093)

1. Click Start, right-click My Computer, and then click Properties.
2. Click the Advanced tab.
3. Under Performance, click Settings.
4. Click the Advanced tab.
5. Under Virtual Memory, click Change.
6. Click No paging file. Click OK, click OK, and then click OK.
7. Restart your computer.
8. Click Start, right-click My Computer, and then click Properties.
9. Click the Advanced tab.
10. Under Performance, click Settings.
11. Click the Advanced tab.
12. Under Virtual Memory, click Change.
13. Click System managed sized. Click OK, click OK, and then click OK.
14. Restart your computer.

Hope this works!


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

well, my commo shop reflashed the hdd, and nothing has happened since.. thanks for the help


----------



## TechScott (Aug 28, 2007)

daamon_vexion, the issue is likely one of two problems: The thermal paste on the CPU is too thick and insulating the cpu vs. drawing away the heat OR you have a bad motherboard. I support over 3000 CF-51's in Iraq and about 1 of 10 die for the aforementioned reasons. I'd say pack it up and return it to Tobyhanna in Balad. Be ready to do without for 6-10 weeks though. If it's an MC4 provided system, talk to your S-6 or CSSAMO about a replacement. If it's MC4 TPE call the MC4 Helpdesk at Camp Victory.


----------

